
Rapid Quality Assurance with Requirements Smells (2016) - ethiclub
https://arxiv.org/abs/1611.08847
======
ethiclub
ArXiv: [https://arxiv.org/abs/1611.08847](https://arxiv.org/abs/1611.08847)

ISO 29148:2018:
[https://www.iso.org/standard/72089.html](https://www.iso.org/standard/72089.html)
(Paper utilizes 2011 spec, now withdrawn)

